# SPONSOR PHOTO GUIDELINES



## Pipp

Greetings Sponsors! 

We strive to use Sponsor bunnies and photos with the forum graphics, but we do have certain requirements to be able to do so. 

The best photos for graphics are clear, non-action pictures with plain backgrounds. The rabbit image in the photo should be fairly large and easy to 'cut out' and re-paste on other backgrounds. 

The best shots for Caption Contests are clear expressive, humorous bunny and/or action shots, preferably where its feasible the rabbit(s) are actually saying something. 

Members are encouraged to upload photos they think may meet this criteria in the member Photo Gallery (linked/featured in both the top and side bar menus) or in a thread in this forum for that purpose. (Link to follow). 



:thanks:


----------

